# Card reader drivers



## Cheymus (Nov 26, 2007)

My Asus P4P800S-X computer (Windows 2000 Pro SP4) suddenly hung up during post (at checking NVRAM).
I found that it would boot normally if I removed my generic card reader. the card reader came with an installation disc, so I attempted to re-install it's drivers using the disc. I got a message telling me to uninstall the existing drivers first. I do not know where to find these drivers. I could not find anything in Device manager that said card reader.
This problem may be associated with an error message I received about Hidserve.exe. I disabled Hid input service in Services.msc and the error message went away. I assume that the card reader drivers are corrupt, so I need to replace them.


----------

